# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  ispezione GdF - caso curioso

## marcodellinoci

nel corso di una ispezione la GdF contesta ad un professionista la mancata emissione di "fattura a 0" nel caso di prestazioni gratuite (rese ad un parente).
Per di più, relativamente ad un contenzioso legale dal professionista tenuto per una causa in cui lui stesso era attore chiusa in via stragiudiziale, viene contestata la mancata emissione dell'autofattura .......... ritenete il tutto logico e sensato o c'è qualcosa che non va ?

----------


## giovi

> nel corso di una ispezione la GdF contesta ad un professionista la mancata emissione di "fattura a 0" nel caso di prestazioni gratuite (rese ad un parente).
> Per di più, relativamente ad un contenzioso legale dal professionista tenuto per una causa in cui lui stesso era attore chiusa in via stragiudiziale, viene contestata la mancata emissione dell'autofattura .......... ritenete il tutto logico e sensato o c'è qualcosa che non va ?

  
io da libero professionista mi sono sempre psota questo problema.
Ho promosso diverse cause civili o tributarie a tutela di parenti stretti (padre).
In questo caso ho anche anticipato gli esborsi vivi di cui non chiedo assolutamente il rimborso.
Qui sul forum ho sollevato spesso la questione di come documentare la prestazione gratuita, una sorta di prova documentale che attesti che l'attività professionale è pro bonis, o comunque gratuita.
Mi è sempre stato detto che vi è la presunzione di gratuità nei confronti di un parente e comunque è il fisco che deve accertare la mancata emissione di fattura.
Io ritengo non soddisfacente tale indicazione però non mi sembra che vi siano molte altre alternative.

----------


## finanza

[Posso sapere che sanzione è stata applicata visto che trattasi di prestazione gratuita? Infatti la sanzione si applica sull'iva relativa o nel caso di operazioni non imponibili o esenti sull'imponibile? E' stato forse individuato dalla Gdf un importo della prestazione facendo un confronto con i prezzi mediamente praticati per tale tipologia di prestazione professionale? Sono curioso, anche perchè l'articolo 3 del D.P.R. n. 633/72 è chiaro! lo stesso  recita: costituiscono prestazioni di servizi le prestazioni verso corrispettivo...

----------


## marcodellinoci

> [Posso sapere che sanzione è stata applicata visto che trattasi di prestazione gratuita? Infatti la sanzione si applica sull'iva relativa o nel caso di operazioni non imponibili o esenti sull'imponibile? E' stato forse individuato dalla Gdf un importo della prestazione facendo un confronto con i prezzi mediamente praticati per tale tipologia di prestazione professionale? Sono curioso, anche perchè l'articolo 3 del D.P.R. n. 633/72 è chiaro! lo stesso  recita: costituiscono prestazioni di servizi le prestazioni verso corrispettivo...

  la contestazione rigurda la mancata emissione della fattura anche se di importo pari a zero.
personalmente ritengo (correggetemi se sbalgio) che il d.l. 415/1995 all'art. 4 annulla l'assoggettabilità IVA delle prestazioni gratuite dei professionisti disposta dall'art. 16 bis dell l. n. 85/95. ne consegue che le prestazioni a titolo gratuito dei professionisti non sono assoggettabili ad iva e quindi (a maggior ragione per coloro che sono esenti) esse non sono fatturabili.
Nel caso specifico della GdF non viene contestata la impossibilità di erogare prestazioni gratuite ma la mancata contabilizzazione delle medesime a mezzo emissione fattura anche se di importo pari a 0.
Sinceramente non mi è mai capitata di vedere una fattura con imponibile 0 ed iva (conseguentemente ) pari a zero.
diversa cosa è lo sconto che può azzerare l'imponibile ma è altra cosa.

----------


## finanza

si ma che sanzione pecuniaria ta hanno applicato per la mancata emisssione? una sanzione residuale? puoi indicarmi la norma violata e quella sanzionatoria?

----------


## Cherie

Ricordo che ad un mio parente che aveva un'attività artigianale con emissione di ricevute fiscali /fatture, un finanziere disse di emettere la ricevuta indicando "omaggio", in modo da evitare qualsiasi contestazione.
Si tratta di anni fa e non è una mia esperienza diretta, ma questo è ciò che gli fu suggerito per non incorrere in problemi nel caso in cui effettivamente lui non avesse riscosso nulla (dalla madre nello specifico).

----------


## finanza

si il consiglio del finanziere è giusto nell'ottica di vincere una presunzione della mancata emissione di una ricevuta fiscale qualora il cliente viene sottoposto a controllo strumentale fuori dell'esercizio. Ma il caso che era stato sottoposto all'origine era l'obbligo di emissione di fattura da parte del professionista a fronte di una prestazione gratuita. secondo la normativa non è soggetta ad Iva se non vi è corrispettivo, ma nel caso di una prestazione gratuita effettuata somministrando alcuni beni come la prestazione di un parucchiare che somministra shampo o fiale in una prestazione gratuita, lo stesso dovrà scaricare in ricevuta tale beni in quanto acquistati nell'ambito dell'impresa e quindi somministrati in uscita della sua attività. Inoltre la legge che richiamavi circa la non applicazione dell'Iva riguarda l'autoconsumo fino ad euro 25.

----------

